# Diamond Joe Cigar Factory Jar



## fer_de_lance (Feb 18, 2013)

My favorite cigar jar.At one time H. Fendrich claimed to have the largest cigar factory in the world. This jar has a funky thread and of course it's missing the lid.Can anyone help me find one?


----------



## fer_de_lance (Feb 18, 2013)

dimension


----------

